
An Update about Redis Developments in 2019 - ingve
http://antirez.com/news/126
======
numbsafari
I really appreciate his perspective on ACLs. It really frustrates me that
basic security controls are often considered "enterprise" features. They
aren't. They are fundamental features that should be baked in and widely
encouraged to be adopted.

I especially appreciate his perspective on downloading random libraries that
could potentially blow up in your face. Access control affects us all and can
no longer be viewed as something you "bolt on later" when you have a $100MM
valuation.

His perspective on a flexible roadmap also makes sense. It does place a
premium on clear communication. One of the things I really respect about
antirez is his recognition for the value that users bring in helping to flesh
out the design and function of new features. If you don't have a good feedback
loop from some kind of end-user, you won't get very far in producing something
that can be widely adopted.

